# H2O Xpress [Mettle]



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

I bought one a while back as a back up.I took off the left side cover to adjust the brakes and now cannot get the cover back on? Has anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Pro Reel (Jan 3, 2010)

Did you loosen the cast cap / tension cap before you took the side cover off? If not, go ahead and loosen it a few turns, then press the spool firmly in place and make sure it sits to the right side a bit. The spool shaft goes all the way through the reel and if the tension knob is tight when you open the cover, it can be hard to close it. After you get the side cover closed, snug the tension cap back up to center the spool and then set it to the tension you use. Don't set it any tighter than a slow drop of the bait thats tied on.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Hi guys -

I know I'm digging up an old thread, but I am having the opposite problem. I can not get the left side cover off the reel. I push the button and pry, but it will not turn loose.

Any tricks to getting it off? Thanks!


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

essayons75 said:


> Hi guys -
> 
> I know I'm digging up an old thread, but I am having the opposite problem. I can not get the left side cover off the reel. I push the button and pry, but it will not turn loose.
> 
> Any tricks to getting it off? Thanks!


If you're looking at it from the left side, push the button and twist the side cover.
I don't remember if it's clockwise or counter-clockwise, but it should twist fairly easy.
Once you twist it, then it should pull off.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Dtrojcak said:


> If you're looking at it from the left side, push the button and twist the side cover.
> I don't remember if it's clockwise or counter-clockwise, but it should twist fairly easy.
> Once you twist it, then it should pull off.


Hey! That got it! I had tried to twist earlier but I was scared I would bust it. With your instruction I twisted the crud out of it and it finally broke loose.

Thanks! I owe you one! :cheers:


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

essayons75 said:


> Hey! That got it! I had tried to twist earlier but I was scared I would bust it. With your instruction I twisted the crud out of it and it finally broke loose.
> 
> Thanks! I owe you one! :cheers:


I couldn't figure it out the first time either. 
I did a search on YouTube. 
After seeing it done, I felt stupid it was so easy.


----------

